# Pass Army piss test?



## skigod377 (Jan 31, 2007)

You dont get notified, you just show up to work and they piss you. Its under direct observation. What can I do after I smoke to ensure I pass?? Also, I have heard about Nicacin... I looked it up on Wikipedia and its not proven... there are also harmful side effects. Anyone swear by this method?


----------



## noelstoner (Feb 27, 2007)

use this method.....take them about 1000 mg a day for 5 days don't smoke!!!! during these days or smoke and fail so you dont get sent to a war zone hahah good luck


----------



## Greenfinger (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow you passed one of thier tests....you luck chap... 

Or are they observing you?

till next month....food for thought....


----------

